# Good size-and price-surplus saddlebags



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 1, 2014)

Not "correct", but these bags from American Science and Surplus look the part:
http://www.sciplus.com/p/RUBBER-DUTCH-BAG_47908
and at $2.00 each they sure are cheap enough.  I'm turning a pair into pannier bags on my commuter, but these would work well for any kind of rat-rod waffenrad.  I'm putting a piece of Sintra inside the bag on the back, which I'll then through bolt to the rack.  They are pretty heavy duty rubberized fabric.  Just a suggestion....


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 4, 2014)

*Placed an order*

Thanks Andrew

I placed an order for their "mystery bag" It will look good on my compax paratrooper.


----------



## Duck (Sep 4, 2014)

Screamin' hot deal! Keep your order under $15, and shipping is less then $6- just ordered 7 of them (all for less then a 20 ball, shipped) Tnx for the heads up!


----------



## bikiba (Sep 4, 2014)

I couldn't resist either. For 10 I got two big ones and there are two smaller ones on the site as well. I got two of those too.

That site is awesome. I burnt a good 30mins on it today.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 9, 2014)

*Received your bags yet?*

I placed an order last Friday sept 9th.  Now I know it's way to early to complain, but I emailed them to see if shipped and have not heard back.

Has anyone received their bags yet?

jim


----------



## bikiba (Sep 9, 2014)

Today is the 9th.  I think you mean the 4th. Same as me.

When I get home I'll let you know if I got anything.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikiba (Sep 9, 2014)

nopes...nothing yet


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 9, 2014)

I got mine!  They  did take a while to arrive- these guys are not Amazon.  I think the total time was 10 days or so .


----------



## Iverider (Sep 9, 2014)

I got two of these yesterday. Ordered the same day it was posted here. Bags look nice for commuter panniers or something, definitely not an era correct item, but can't beat the price!


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 10, 2014)

*Got a confirmation*



baronvoncatania said:


> I placed an order last Friday sept 9th.  Now I know it's way to early to complain, but I emailed them to see if shipped and have not heard back.
> 
> Has anyone received their bags yet?
> 
> jim




 I'm quoting myself here. Got a confirmation today! So everything is okay.

 I just get a little nervious when they don't acknowledge an order receipt.

jim


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 10, 2014)

can you guys post some better photos?
I'm on the edge of getting a couple but need to see them better.
thanks!


----------



## Iverider (Sep 10, 2014)

Essentially the same bag. No strap though. Has some diagonally affixed rings on the back that you could possibly use to mount to a rack. They could use a piece of rectangular corrugated plastic in the bottom to help them keep their shape. Top opening has two flaps that tie to help keep stuff in and water out when the top flap is folded over. These are pics I've stolen from the world wide interwebs.











apparently the funky rubber tabs on the back are for backpack straps that are not included


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 13, 2014)

thanks brian, anyone have photos of the mystery bag mentioned?


----------



## bikiba (Sep 13, 2014)

I still haven't received mine

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 15, 2014)

*Mystery bag not that useful*



37fleetwood said:


> thanks brian, anyone have photos of the mystery bag mentioned?




Hi 37fleetwood.
 I got the mystery bag and found it not that useful. The opening is on the side, and the loops that I'd hoped would hold it to the handle bars is then in the wrong position. I had to cut slots in it to attach straps so the opening is on the top. The picture is not very revealing.

The large opening is not shown in this photo


----------



## bikiba (Sep 17, 2014)

baronvoncatania said:


> Hi 37fleetwood.
> I got the mystery bag and found it not that useful. The opening is on the side, and the loops that I'd hoped would hold it to the handle bars is then in the wrong position. I had to cut slots in it to attach straps so the opening is on the top. The picture is not very revealing.
> 
> The large opening is not shown in this photo




i concur... heavy [ smelly rubber ] but not too impressed... but it was $2, so... you get what you pay for


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 17, 2014)

*I agree*



bikiba said:


> i concur... heavy [ smelly rubber ] but not too impressed... but it was $2, so... you get what you pay for




I agree. Thanks to the original poster Still a good deal.

 The "Dutch" bag is a better choice for your bike. The mystery bag, not so much.


----------



## Duck (Sep 17, 2014)

I received mine today; I'm happy with them, ( but for the smell). I'm sure over time I'll put them to good use, but probably for nothing bicycle related, however.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 23, 2014)

so I bought 2 of each type bag mentioned. here is what the Dutch bag looks like as a saddle bag.
I took them to a local upholstery shop and paid them to sew them together. I just had them sew the straps together straight, that way they drape over the fender better. if you put them on top of the rack you may have to do something different.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 23, 2014)

nice idea and makes them WAY more usable

does the pressure of the bags push the fender down?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 23, 2014)

bikiba said:


> nice idea and makes them WAY more usable
> 
> does the pressure of the bags push the fender down?




it might be a concern on aome other brands, but the Huffmans have very strong fender braces because the rack has no legs. I suppose it would also depend on how much you put into them. I wouldn't fill them with rocks or anything, but a sweatshirt camera and some lunch shouldn't be too much!

I'll get photos of the mystery bag and see if I can figure out something they'd be good for. I was thinking Panniers, but that may be too much to add to this project, I do want to be able to still see the bike!


----------

